# Upcming trip to SF: cycling related things I should check out?



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am planning a trip to SF in about 2 months for a wedding. Since I've never been there before, I decided to make it a 5 day trip to bounce around the city a little and take in the scenery. 

The wedding and majority of the events planned are in the Nob Hill area. Are there any noteworthy shops I should visit while there? Maybe to pick up a souvenir water bottle or something?

Also, any recommendations for a nice place to have a pint, or maybe some tasty brasserie-style french food. Not much of that where I live, and I've been told that it's easy to "eat your way through" the city.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Three things to do:
1. climb Mt. Tam
2. climb Mt. Diablo
3. climb Mt. Hamilton


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

texass4 said:


> I am planning a trip to SF in about 2 months for a wedding. Since I've never been there before, I decided to make it a 5 day trip to bounce around the city a little and take in the scenery.
> 
> The wedding and majority of the events planned are in the Nob Hill area. Are there any noteworthy shops I should visit while there? Maybe to pick up a souvenir water bottle or something?
> 
> Also, any recommendations for a nice place to have a pint, or maybe some tasty brasserie-style french food. Not much of that where I live, and I've been told that it's easy to "eat your way through" the city.


 I would recomend sausalito to muiir beach to stinson beach out to point reyes and through the naciemento valley rd(spelling is way off) to fairfax and back. 

Another must do is the marin headlands climb up and over to the old missle silos.

use www.Klimb.org to view and plan your rides.


----------



## rv5869 (Oct 22, 2004)

I recommend the sand ladder on your way to the Cliff House.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Go check out Filmore St, the big hill that was in the now defunct SF Gran Prix. The hill is still there, and quite impressive.

For that pint - go to Toronado in the Lower Haight.

Casual french food, I like Zazie's in Cole Valley.

Those are both close to my neighborhood, and probably aren't destinations in themselves, but if you're nearby you should go.

If you're looking for a short casual bike ride with the missus, rent from one of the places in the Fisherman's Wharf area, and head over the GG bridge, down to Sausalito, then on to Tiburon if you're still up for it.

You could do one of the epic rides mentioned above, but you would probably need to bring a bike, and you'd be gone for a day.

Silas


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

depends on conditioning he can do the city to stinson, point reyes, fairfax and back in 3 hours or 4 hours. that is with stops.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

To clarify a bit:

I'll be staying in the Nob Hill area - I assume that's pretty central?

I've heard of Toronado. Sounds like something I definitely need to check out.

Still unsure whether I'm going to bring the bike along although the mention of all the climbs is very tempting. I live in Dallas (aka the Concrete Skillet) and I only get a chance to ride real hills is when I get out of town. We have some decent rollers here, but nothing special.

I know the old lady is jazzed about seeing the wharf, so maybe I could at least compromise and rent bikes out there with her if nothing else...then again, maybe I could send her out there with the bridesmaids and head out on my own!

thanks for the tips, and keep them coming!


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

To have a pint/drink - there are plenty of great places, so it's hard to make a choice. If you like views of the bay bridge, Gordon Biersch, Palomino, and Chaya come to mind. For ocean views try the Cliffhouse. For the claimed birthplace of Irish coffee, head to the Buena Vista Cafe in Ghiradelli Square. 

For french cafe food - try Chapeau in the Richmond District (very neighborhoody and low key) or Chez Papa in Potrero Hill. Reservations are recommended at both. 

If you want to rent a good bike - Pacific Bikes in SOMA used to allow you to "demo" bikes for $25-35 per day. If you're used to a nice rig, it's worth checking out. 

http://pacbikes.com/index.cfm

Tip: Bring walking shoes, you'll be spending a lot of time on your feet and in taxis. 

Also, if you're into wine, it's worth taking a day detour to Napa/Sonoma.


----------



## mcjerry (Aug 2, 2005)

Rent some bicycles at Fisherman's Wharf. Pedal through the Presisio and across the Golden Gate Bridge to Sausalito. You can continue on to Tuburon and take a ferry back to the wharf area. Double back and hit the Marin Headlands, etc., etc.

If you bring your own bicycle, check out Tunitas Creek Road. I connects the coast highway (Highway #1) to Skyline (Highway #35).


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

mcjerry said:


> Rent some bicycles at Fisherman's Wharf. Pedal through the Presisio and across the Golden Gate Bridge to Sausalito. You can continue on to Tuburon and take a ferry back to the wharf area. Double back and hit the Marin Headlands, etc., etc.
> 
> If you bring your own bicycle, check out Tunitas Creek Road. I connects the coast highway (Highway #1) to Skyline (Highway #35).


also recommend riding over the GG Bridge and returning by a ferry, one runs regularly from Larkspur back to the Ferry Bldg. at the foot of Market St.. The wharf is mostly a tourist trap, but North Beach is nearby and walking distance from Nob Hill, much better and less touristy...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Best suggestions I've seen so far come from Silas... at least his suggestions are more inline with my tastes.

For a good road ride; Alpine loop.
Assuming you would like to see the city:

For hip and trendy culture and good mexican food (from a quick burrito to Mexica cuisine) the mission district. For big crowds and a chance to see a freshly slaughtered pig on the sidewalk Grant St. in China town... also visit the quirky Buddha Bar.

For you choice of the finest beers brewed, Toronado.

for crack and a good chance of getting mugged, the Tenderloin after 9pm.

Golden Gate Park usually has something going on on the weekends and it almost makes you forget you are in the city.

For amazing views of the bay, twin peaks... can be made a short, but challenging climb by bike too.

For a good walking and biking map of the city, sfbike.org

I personally would avoid Gordon Birsch as the food and beer is less than spectacular and though crowded, you won't find many (if any) locals. You can have a Gordon Birsch experiance in just about any city.

Oh, and for some good ole SF white trash hot dog and a Budweiser for about $3... red's Java Hut on the Embarcadero.

Ferry Building Farmer's Market
Cable Car ride up or down California St.
movie at the Castro theater (just for the theatre experience.. don't worry the gay folk won't try to convert you)

Riding a bike down Lombard St. is a good time... 

If you're lucky, you can get in on a bike messenger sponsored alley cat race.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

mcjerry said:


> Rent some bicycles at Fisherman's Wharf. Pedal through the Presisio and across the Golden Gate Bridge to Sausalito. You can continue on to Tuburon and take a ferry back to the wharf area. Double back and hit the Marin Headlands, etc., etc.
> 
> If you bring your own bicycle, check out Tunitas Creek Road. I connects the coast highway (Highway #1) to Skyline (Highway #35).


Tunitas is a nice climb, but it is some distance from the city. Also, the really great loops including Tunitas are on the long side. From Palo Alto, take Page Mill->Alpine->Pescadero->Stage->Hwy 1 (briefly)->Tunitas->Kings->Woodside Road->Alameda back to Palo Alto. That's about 80 miles total. Some people take La Honda Road (Hwy 84) over the hill and skip Pescadero. That saves you about 20 miles, but is not nearly as interesting.

If you want to ride from the city, I would take the GG bridge to Marin then take the bike path from Sausalito to Mill Valley and climb Mt. Tam. Lots of great loops in Marin you can do to add mileage (Headlands, Tiburon, San Pablo, or Point Reyes Station). Take the ferry back from Larkspur or Tiburon to Fisherman's Wharf if you're too tired to ride back.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

texass4 said:


> Still unsure whether I'm going to bring the bike along although the mention of all the climbs is very tempting. I live in Dallas (aka the Concrete Skillet) and I only get a chance to ride real hills is when I get out of town. We have some decent rollers here, but nothing special.


We do have hills here. Many people use triples, or at least wider spaced clusters, for a reason. That ride to Stinson Beach mentioned above has to be at least 5000 feet of climbing. Even just crossing the Golden Gate Bridge is 250 feet of climbing. 

And this doesn't include the stupid steep stuff we have in San Francisco (Fillmore is probably the most famous to cyclists, but at only about 20% is not even close to being the steepest - there are some that top 30% in the city - see http://keck.ucsf.edu/~dblake/grades.txt for some stats).

Unless your bike is set up for hills, you may be better off renting out here.


----------

